# Hobart Global Processing Centre closure?



## waallaby (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm awaiting the result of an e676 Tourist visa (since I have a Partner visa processing) so that I can visit my partner *over the holidays*. I lodged it on the 21st and it said ONE working day on the website and that it was handled by the Hobart Global Processing Centre in Tasmania. Seems they handle: ALL e676 Tourist visa online applications, ALL eVisitor online applications, Working Holiday visa (subclass 417) visa applications, and Work and Holiday (subclass 462) visa applications (US applicants only).

I received notice yesterday via e-mail that processing could take between 2 - 10 days - which is _after_ the holidays! Now, they show they're subject to public holidays and the gov't says the 25th Christmas Day and 26th Boxing Day are recognised. Is this really the case? I can't imagine that they simply aren't processing visa for the tourists trying to come in and out on those days...

Anyone know they actual hours / closures? All I can find are the listings for their physical / courier counters. I'm worried I won't get my visa in time. I wanted to fly the 28th.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

waallaby said:


> I'm awaiting the result of an e676 Tourist visa (since I have a Partner visa processing) so that I can visit my partner *over the holidays*. I lodged it on the 21st and it said ONE working day on the website and that it was handled by the Hobart Global Processing Centre in Tasmania. Seems they handle: ALL e676 Tourist visa online applications, ALL eVisitor online applications, Working Holiday visa (subclass 417) visa applications, and Work and Holiday (subclass 462) visa applications (US applicants only).
> 
> I received notice yesterday via e-mail that processing could take between 2 - 10 days - which is _after_ the holidays! Now, they show they're subject to public holidays and the gov't says the 25th Christmas Day and 26th Boxing Day are recognised. Is this really the case? I can't imagine that they simply aren't processing visa for the tourists trying to come in and out on those days...
> 
> Anyone know they actual hours / closures? All I can find are the listings for their physical / courier counters. I'm worried I won't get my visa in time. I wanted to fly the 28th.


Couldn't you apply for an ETA? Or did you say why somewhere, the ETA takes about 2 minutes to do online.

Kttykat


----------



## waallaby (Dec 21, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Couldn't you apply for an ETA? Or did you say why somewhere, the ETA takes about 2 minutes to do online.
> 
> Kttykat


ETA would kick me back cause I have an exclusion on me. I have to physically state my compelling/compassionate circumstance and that I have a pending partner visa and that this is to visit him. They'll allow that according to the people I've asked at the embassies.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

waallaby said:


> ETA would kick me back cause I have an exclusion on me. I have to physically state my compelling/compassionate circumstance and that I have a pending partner visa and that this is to visit him. They'll allow that according to the people I've asked at the embassies.


OK I remember you telling me about that now, the student visa problem. Sorry to hear about that.

Kttykat


----------



## waallaby (Dec 21, 2012)

kttykat said:


> OK I remember you telling me about that now, the student visa problem. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> Kttykat


Yeah - it's been such a pain! It was revoked when it wasn't meant to be and because I have that revoke on my record - correct or not - I'm on a '3 year exclusion after being assessed as a high risk'. So unfair.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

waallaby said:


> Yeah - it's been such a pain! It was revoked when it wasn't meant to be and because I have that revoke on my record - correct or not - I'm on a '3 year exclusion after being assessed as a high risk'. So unfair.


Yes, it is a pity that you can't appeal the decision for the exclusion, I know you missed your 28 day window on that. So bureaucratic and narrow of them.

Kttykat


----------



## waallaby (Dec 21, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Yes, it is a pity that you can't appeal the decision for the exclusion, I know you missed your 28 day window on that. So bureaucratic and narrow of them.
> 
> Kttykat


Absolutely. Even the MInister of Immigration wanted to help but was unable to because of the systems in place. So frustrating. But with the grant of this tourist visa and then partner - It will no longer be an issue, thankfully.


----------



## Homer (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm from Amurica, First time on this forum. I'm currently facing a 3 year exclusion for over staying my last ETA by accident. Long story short, left the country on BVE. Anyway, I just recently lodged a subclass 600 tourist stream with compassion compelling reasoning letter declaring funds, jobs and reasons for visiting oz. It has been over 6 weeks time and yet to hear anything back from my CO from hobart processing centre. Sucks how one violation puts us to high risk countries category is this normal for the processing time or my CO simply has forgotten my case? Lol. What should I do at this point, please advise.
Waallaby, how long did it take you to get your 3year ban waived? How did you state your reasons on the attached letter toDIAC? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Re embassy not working on public holidays. U will find that most government departments shut down over Christmas and even if they are open on the non public holudays it's usually with skeleton staff and very little work gets done. My law office is shut the entire period 24th to 2nd. That's normal in oz


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Diac will have an extra day off too which is a public service public holiday. I know that centrelink split it so half take one day and half another day. But I agree with chicken999 they will most likely be on skelton staff.

Where I work we are closed between xmas and new year too. It is normal here.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Diac will have an extra day off too which is a public service public holiday. I know that centrelink split it so half take one day and half another day. But I agree with chicken999 they will most likely be on skelton staff.
> 
> Where I work we are closed between xmas and new year too. It is normal here.


Tooooo hot to work...


----------

